# Need help with matching a texture!!



## Shawn (Aug 8, 2018)

I know that its a knockdown, But how would I go about getting the perfect blots. more importantly, the texture in a few places: the circles are in perfect up and down rows.


ANY THOUGHTS??


----------



## Justinsri (Jan 28, 2019)

Spray in the same direction. Get a squeegee and wipe in the same direction. With a sprayer that can spray that big of "spray". Lastly explain to your customers that no one can perfectly match someone else texture. Good luck


----------



## jburnson (Nov 23, 2017)

*Skip Trowel*



Shawn said:


> I know that its a knockdown, But how would I go about getting the perfect blots. more importantly, the texture in a few places: the circles are in perfect up and down rows.
> 
> 
> ANY THOUGHTS??


Yes, it is not a knockdown. It is something I call a skip-trowel. When you mix mud to the right thickness you can get the mud to kind of skip off your knife/trowel and create that pattern. I have done it a few times and it is easy to experiment and get the perfect match. I use a 12" knife when I do it, you load it up, take the mud off the ends of the knife and just kind of lay it on gently. It will need to be pretty thick mud, maybe even unmixed, to get the right skip pattern.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Yallery (Sep 18, 2017)

Could this have been done with one of those "texture rollers", then knocked down with a squegie...squeegee?...squiegee? How do you spell it...? 

Some of the pattern in that texture looks like it repeats in identical shapes....


----------



## jburnson (Nov 23, 2017)

I forgot, add some sand for effect if you need to (it's hard to see if there is sand in the pictured texture), and this will help get that pattern too.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I think they call that a California skip trowel. Ugly as hell. It was somewhat popular a couple decades ago. Usually a 16" soft broad knife and a 16" pan is used. Somewhat soupy mud. A little fine sand can help in the mud consistency. Dab the blade in the mud to get a small to medium amount of mud on the blade. Lightly touch it too the ceiling or wall while moving the blade fairly quickly parallel to the wall surface. It will deposit little peaks of mud which will then need to be lightly knocked down. Keep changing direction of attack with each blade of mud.


----------

